# race to sub 55 using layer by layer



## jam66150 (Mar 18, 2017)

the fastest i got is a 59 so do your best to get sub 55
scrambles(once someone gets sub55 then i will lower the time)
1.*D' L U2 L2 R2 U B' U L' R2 B2 D R D' R2 F D' U' R2 D F' L' R D B' F L2 R' B2 L
2.D' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 F R U B L' F U L B F' L R' U F2 L D'
3. L' R2 D2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 U' R B F' D' L R D R' U2 B2 L D' U' F' L' R' F2 D' L R2 D
4.D' B' U' B' D2 B2 F D' U' F2 R' U L R F' D' U' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 D U B L R2 F L2 R
5.D' L' R' D U' L D' U' L2 R2 B L2 B2 F2 L' R U' R' D' L U' B2 F U F' L' R' B' L R2*


----------



## TwistAL (Mar 18, 2017)

are you going to post scrambles?
Edit: scrambles were posted


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 18, 2017)

Why 55sec ? Wouldn't a more challenging time be 30 sec, for example? 
Back in the 80's , I often did sub-30 times with a clumsy LBL method, Rubiks Brand cube, all wrist turns, usually only 5 secs pre-inspection.
I'm sure there's some sub-20 LBL guys on here, based on what I've read on other threads.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

also are we doing 4LLL only or can our LL methods be whatever we want


----------

